# Ferrari 612 Scaglietti 2008 - One to One



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi There

Ferrari 612 Scaglietti from 2008 with nearly 20000 kms , after a major repair the official dealership wanted to deliver the car in pristine condition , but we had only the car for 3 days...and we spent 46 hours ( 2 person ).

First we went to correct the paint of the front of the car , because was going be installed a paint protection film .


















The car was all repainted with ceramic clear coat and had only a minor dirts to be removed of the paint , i was very impressed with the finish.










Sanding some little defects that will be covered by the PPF , and after hour and half all was done.


















The paint manager was trully patient with me :thumb:










Some days later the 612 arrived at the Studio, from now on it´s tic toc


























New set of tires with the usual grime on them










Exausts and Ctek for charging the battery and preventing any surprise










Starting for the interior , everything detailed


















the after


































foot pedals removed and detailed



































The protection plastic was not removed near the pedals

Spare time detailed


















Washed and lightly clayed
The paint had some holograming because the paintor removed some dirts...but they didn´t polished the paint by my request and didn´t washed.
































































































































Prancing horse



































Ópticas




















































New wash


















Swissvax Crystal Rock curing










Time to take care of wheels and wheel arches



































Some nuts were repainted and all polished










Rimms tight with 60nm first and then 100nm.










Detailed engine


















Show off







































































































































































































The tow truck was covered and had a massive door for the 612 enter without touching the street road , now we can even wash the tire and keep it clean 


























The end

Regards

Rui


----------



## Ingo (Oct 13, 2010)

that is one sweeeeet ride!

lovely work there! would love to get my hand on one of these, maybe someday I will who knows


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

Love the interior! Nice work!


----------



## chrissam (Aug 17, 2008)

Fantastic car and work!

That's the best spacesaver wheel i've ever seen!


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

Another great detail. Top job :thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Great work, well done.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks stunning.:thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Another top job :thumb:


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

looks great:thumb:


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Great work mate! Love the 612, especially the rear seats 

Simon
*Exotic Detail*
Website
Facebook
Blog
Twitter


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Great looking car - Good Job :O)


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

exotic detail said:


> Great work mate! Love the 612, especially the rear seats
> 
> Simon
> *Exotic Detail*
> ...


what do you mean :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

I love the spare wheel!


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Brilliant motor, great job. BTW love the space saver :lol:


----------



## Ignitus (Nov 15, 2010)

Great work - What a beautiful car! :thumb:


----------



## rob929 (Aug 15, 2010)

Great job car looks stunning :thumb:

Like the colour of the alloys too.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Stunning work on a stunning Car :thumb:

Regards 

Mario


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## Dannymct (Jul 26, 2009)

Great write up :thumb: Thank you. Love the red stitch with the dark leather
and the matt paint of the wheels make it look mean :devil:


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Looks fantastic! Nice to see you posting your work again around here :thumb:


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Fantastic work Rui, always impressing...:thumb:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

toni said:


> Looks fantastic! Nice to see you posting your work again around here :thumb:


I can´t help it , it´s a great forum and i love to be around :thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great job


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Dannymct said:


> Great write up :thumb: Thank you. Love the red stitch with the dark leather
> and the matt paint of the wheels make it look mean :devil:


This 612 Scaglietti was customized by one to one Ferrari Program , that´s why you see these rimms , they are stunning in flesh and the car looks much better , the big cc brakes helps too.

The interior is divine.
Im planing posting a video but i can´t yet decide for a good program to do it , any thoughts????


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Simply stunning work and car, love it :argie:


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

great work here !!

What the hell is that bike wheel as a spare ?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

AcN said:


> great work here !!
> 
> What the hell is that bike wheel as a spare ?


it´s the only thing that fits in the trunk , but honestly i hardly can´t see a Ferrari owner changing a tire , and it came with a tiny compressor too.


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

hahaha, even if the owner could change the wheel with the spare one, where would he put the old wheel ? inside on the sweet leather ?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Always loved the 612, after seeing Clarkson take it to Switzerland i've loved it even more!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

gally said:


> Always loved the 612, after seeing Clarkson take it to Switzerland i've loved it even more!


Only seeing in flesh you love this car ,but with this rimms and interior


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

fantastic work there mate


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

Great work! Love the 612!


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very nice job Rui!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Top workmanship Rui :thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Smashing work...... wonder what a major repair costs!!!!!! :doublesho


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Racer said:


> Im planing posting a video but i can´t yet decide for a good program to do it , any thoughts????


i-movie on the mac if you have one..

Great detail, loving the finish :thumb:..


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

PaulN said:


> Smashing work...... wonder what a major repair costs!!!!!! :doublesho


well this one went over 120000€ and below 140000€  , just guess :lol:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

qstix said:


> i-movie on the mac if you have one..
> 
> Great detail, loving the finish :thumb:..


Im considering the imac , just fed up of pc crash


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Well i had the oportunity to test an imac and use the footage from this car , and made a video.
Rather impressed with imovie and the imac.






Tell me what do you think.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

:thumb: With your studio/lighting and the quality of your work and that vid programme i can see some great vids in the future for sure:thumb: really good effort :thumb:

only one negitive -I don't like the quality of the ppf on the front of the bonnet but you can't help that .

Anthony Gannon

www.detailstudio.co.uk
www.swissvax-car-care.co.uk
[email protected]
++44 777 577 0672


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

DETAIL said:


> :thumb: With your studio/lighting and the quality of your work and that vid programme i can see some great vids in the future for sure:thumb: really good effort :thumb:
> 
> only one negitive -I don't like the quality of the ppf on the front of the bonnet but you can't help that .
> 
> ...


Thanks Anthony , well im not a great fan of PPF too and the car had a full front kit by ventureshield.


----------



## soapyjoes (Sep 27, 2010)

Jut WOW


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

Lovely motor, beautiful work there my friend :buffer:


----------

